# Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

Pressemitteilung des Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. 

*Schutzkäfige für Fische im Dümmer errichtet​*

Der Fischbestand im Dümmer  zeigt aktuell starke Abweichungen von einem ungestörten Zustand.  
Neben  einer  stark verringerten Fischbiomasse ist die Größenzusammensetzung der einzelnen Fischarten stark gestört. Es finden sich  nur noch sehr wenige große Fische im Dümmer, die mittleren Größenklassen fehlen fast gänzlich. 

Der Hauptgrund hierfür ist der immens hohe Fraßdruck durch Kormorane. Insbesondere der Zander  ist gefährdet und braucht Schutz vor  Fressfeinden. Dieser Schutz soll nun durch die installierten Netzkäfige in drei Hafenanlagen des Dümmers 
gewährleistet werden. 

Wissenschaftliche Studien haben belegt, dass der stark verringerte Fischbestand und die unnatürliche Größenzusammensetzung im Wesentlichen auf den sehr hohen Fraßdruck der  Kormorane zurückzuführen ist. 

Insgesamt werden dem Gewässer durch den Kormoran über 32.000 kg Fisch pro Jahr entnommen. Fast alle nachwachsenden Fische im Dümmer werden in den Wintermonaten von den Kormoranen  wieder gefressen, sodass die Biomasse  kontinuierlich abnimmt und gleichzeitig fast keine Fische  in eine Größenklasse herein wachsen, in der sie selbst reproduzieren, bzw. so groß werden, dass sie vom Kormoran nicht mehr gefressen werden können. 

Durch den Kormoran sind insbesondere Fische bis zu einer Länge von 30 cm gefährdet. Größere Fische werden deutlich weniger oft gefressen. Der Zander ist besonders stark betroffen, weil diese Fische im Durchschnitt erst bei einer Länge  von  ca.  40 cm erstmals laichen. Dies bedeutet, dass der Kormoran die Fische frisst, bevor sie selbst für Nachwuchs sorgen können. 

Zudem werden Zander von allen Fischarten im Dümmer am häufigsten gefressen. Neben dem Zander sind aber auch Kaulbarsche, Flussbarsche und Rotaugen stark betroffen.

Der  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen  e.V.  hat  deshalb  im Auftrag des Ministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft, Verbraucherschutz und Landesentwicklung,  durch Netzabspannungen Teilgebiete von drei ausgewählten Segelhäfen des Dümmers über und unter Wasser eingehaust.  Die leicht vertieften Häfen am Dümmer dienen  als Wintereinstandsgebiet für Fische. Die konzentriert hohen Fischbiomassen in den Hafenanlagen sollen über die Wintermonate durch die Netzabspannungen vor Kormoranfraß geschützt werden. 

 Fische  bis zu  einer Länge von ca. 30 cm können durch die Netze in die Schutzbereiche einschwimmen und sind dort vor fischfressenden Vögeln geschützt. Der Kormoran hingegen kann die Netzabspannungen auf Grund seiner Größe nicht überwinden. Die genutzte Methode hat sich bereits flächendeckend in der kommerziellen Fischzucht bewährt  und wird nun erstmals auch in  einem großen  niedersächsischen  Binnensee  eingesetzt. 

Durch diese Maßnahme sollen sich die  kleinen und mittleren Größenklassen von Fischen wieder etablieren und die gesamte Reproduktion der Fische erhöht werden.  

Die Gesamtfläche der Einhausungen in allen drei Häfen umfasst ca. 1 ha. Bei seinem Vorhaben  erfuhr  der  Landessportfischerverband  Niedersachsen  e.V.  eine immens große Kooperationsbereitschaft der Hafenbetreiber am Dümmer. Letztlich wurden die Hafenanlagen des Südoldenburger Segel-Clubs, der Seglervereinigung Hüde und der Hafen der Familie Picksmeier-Piening in Hüde  ausgesucht und die Schutzkäfige wurden dort in den vergangenen 10 Tagen installiert.

So sieht das aus:









Und wird auch alles noch videoüberwacht:


----------



## abax (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

Hallo,

ob diese Maßnahmen den "wahren" Grund nicht ein wenig verschleiern? Der Kormoran ist sicherlich auch ein Problem der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
Nach meiner Kentniss hat der Dümmer fast jedes Jahr ein Sauerstoffproblem, ganz geschweige von den Nährstoffeinträgen der angrenzenden Ackerflächen und dem Fließgewässer Hunte!
Ich habe die Bilder noch vor Augen.

Gruß Abax


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

Gute Idee... Dann werden die Fische vor allen Fressfeinden geschützt die im Winter in den Häfen einfallen.

Ich find`s gut, auch wenn der ein oder anderer Angler darunter leiden muß.


----------



## kleinerWelli (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

sollen die kormorane alle nach bayern fliegen-dort ist der abschuss erlaubt.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

ich wäre für eine begrenzten Abschuß der Biester auf einen Bestand der nicht jedes Jahr 32 Tonnen Fisch frisst und den das Gewässer vetragen kann !


----------



## mcl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> sollen die kormorane alle nach bayern fliegen-dort ist der abschuss erlaubt.



Musst aber erstmal jemanden finden ders macht. Der Jäger muss ja auch Munition und Entsorgung zahlen....


----------



## micro43 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

bei uns in ratzeburg haben wir zwar kein problem mit dem sauerstoff aber leider die sch.... kormorane teilweise echt 500 stück auf einen haufen ich finde das sie in ganz deutschland zum abschuss freigegeben werden sollten weil sie echt viel weghauen hab schon paar mal gesehen das einer sich nen aal reinhaut und der war ca 300 g schwer 

sie gehören hier nicht her sondern leben eigentl. in asien ebenso leiden die bäume darunter weil sie von den cormos zugeschissen werden und denn absterben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



> ob diese Maßnahmen den "wahren" Grund nicht ein wenig verschleiern? Der Kormoran ist sicherlich auch ein Problem der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


Hat mich auch interessiert, daher hab ich kurz beim Verband angerufen und dazu den folgenden Link genannt bekommen, wo das alles mit den Untersuchungen auch dokumentiert ist:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Pressemitteilungen/2012/2012-08-16_pressemappe_duemmer.pdf

Viel Stoff zu lesen, für den, dens interessiert/der aus der Gegend kommt,  sicher aber wertvolle Infos....


----------



## überläufer87 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

[QUOTE 	 		 		bei uns in ratzeburg haben wir zwar kein problem mit dem sauerstoff  aber leider die sch.... kormorane teilweise echt 500 stück auf einen  haufen ich finde das sie in ganz deutschland zum abschuss freigegeben  werden sollten weil sie echt viel weghauen hab schon paar mal gesehen  das einer sich nen aal reinhaut und der war ca 300 g schwer 

sie gehören hier nicht her sondern leben eigentl. in asien ebenso leiden  die bäume darunter weil sie von den cormos zugeschissen werden und denn  absterben... 	[/QUOTE]

jaja versuche das mal den wahnsinnigen grünen zu erzählen. für die kann die Jagd garnicht schnell genung abgeschafft werden. Ich tät mich 365 Tage im Jahr um die schwarzen kümmern. Leider ist der Abschuss bei uns am Rhein verboten#q und zudem ist er auch nicht mehr offen bzw. jagdbar:r. Und er wird noch schlimmer kommen mit dem Remmel hier...


----------



## abax (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

Die Berichte sind schon sehr Interessant und mir auch nicht bekannt gewesen. 
Leider ist das Problem schon Jahre, sogar Jahrzehnte bekannt ohne mit geeigneten Maßnahmen dagegen zu wirken.
Ich lese immer mal wieder in der Zeitung vom massiven Fischsterben, einschließlich der Berichte auf der Seite Nord-West-Media. 
Diese Bilder von der Unzahl (sicherlich einige Tonnen) von toten Fischen habe ich immer noch vor Augen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



			
				abax schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berichte sind schon sehr Interessant und mir auch nicht bekannt gewesen.


Naja, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Verbänden - sag ich besser nix zu..

Ich finds aber sehr gut, dass der LSFV-NDS sich da wohl aufmacht und anfangen will, auch über solche Themen breiter zu informieren.

Aber auch nen Dank an Dich, abax, weil ich ohne Deinen Einwurf auch nicht nachgehakt hätte..


----------



## abax (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

ja bitte gern geschehen thomas.

Ich fand die Darstellung sehr einseitig alles nur auf die Kormorane zu schieben.
Ich war im letzten Jahr auch öfters mal an der Hunte zum Einlauf Dümmer und habe dort auch ein paar verendete Fische vorgefunden.
Nun gab es ja leider vor kurzem schon wieder einen Zwischenfall wo durch die Hunte irgendwelche Einleitungen (unabsichtlich?) passiert sind.
http://www.nwm-tv.de/index.php?article_id=2&news=3856
Verursacher unbekannt! Ein vorläufiges Angeln kann man wohl erstmals vergessen.

Solte der link zu dieser Seite nicht rechtens sein so lösch ihn bitte.
lg Abax


----------



## Anglero (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> > bei uns in ratzeburg haben wir zwar kein problem mit dem sauerstoff aber leider die sch.... kormorane teilweise echt 500 stück auf einen haufen ich finde das sie in ganz deutschland zum abschuss freigegeben werden sollten weil sie echt viel weghauen hab schon paar mal gesehen das einer sich nen aal reinhaut und der war ca 300 g schwer
> >
> > sie gehören hier nicht her sondern leben eigentl. in asien ebenso leiden die bäume darunter weil sie von den cormos zugeschissen werden und denn absterben...
> 
> ...


 

Na ja, hier bei Bonn ist die Population wohl überschaubar . Dass sie (im zoologischen Sinne) hier nicht hergehören, stimmt imho auch nicht. Möchte das Problem nicht kleinreden, aber es ist ein regionales Problem. Natürlich geht es alle etwas an, und es sollte dort, wo Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, auch gehandelt werden.


----------



## überläufer87 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



> Na ja, hier bei Bonn ist die Population wohl überschaubar



warst du schonmal auf Nonnenwert schauen? Da Brüten locker 80-90 Kormorane . Und es werden jedes Jahr mehr :r


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> warst du schonmal auf Nonnenwert schauen? Da Brüten locker 80-90 Kormorane . Und es werden jedes Jahr mehr :r


 
Damit kann man leben,aber wenn du mal ca.5000Stk. da hast dann reden wir nochmal.


#h


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



Anglero schrieb:


> Na ja, hier bei Bonn ist die Population wohl überschaubar . Dass sie (im zoologischen Sinne) hier nicht hergehören, stimmt imho auch nicht. Möchte das Problem nicht kleinreden, aber es ist ein regionales Problem. Natürlich geht es alle etwas an, und es sollte dort, wo Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, auch gehandelt werden.


 
Regional ?
Vögel können fliegen !
Kormorane ziehen im Winter auf Futtersuche umher.
Das Problem ist nicht regional !
Regional ist es möglich das Kormorane einige Gewässer verschonen. 

Wird nicht fast von überall von sinkenden Fangmengen geschrieben ?
(Rechnet euch selber aus wie viele Kormorane es braucht, um ähnlich viel Fisch zu entnehmen wie die Angler bei Euch.
Ihr werdet staunen, wie wenige Vögel das sind.)

Wenn ich mir das so richtig überlege, ergibt sich aus dem Kormoran eine prima Rechtfertigung für C&R und Küchenmaß.


Wenn es kaum ein Fisch schafft seinem Schnabelmaß zu entgehen, sind die Überlebenen noch jahrelang als Laichtiere vorhanden.
Dumm nur, wenn zusätzlich noch mit Mindestmaßen auf die Laichfische gefischt wird.
Heute bedeutet es eben nicht mehr immer, das es ausreicht wenn sie einmal ablaichen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

Ich reg mich auch seit Jahren über die Kormorane auf. Wenn man Fische im Gewässer haben will, wird man zum Besatz von Fremdarten gezwungen, oder man muss sein Gewässer komplett übernetzen. Sieht ja traumhaft in der Landschaft aus...

Aber da viele Menschen, die von Natur und Umwelt keine Ahnung haben, aber bei jeglichem Federvieh sich erfreuen und die "Naturschutzverbände" bezahlen, wird dieses Problem noch weiterhin bestehen.

Den "Naturschutzverbänden" geht es ja nicht um die Umwelt, sondern um sich selbst. Anders ist der "Schutz" einer Tierart, die komplett Ökosysteme unter Wasser zerstört, nicth zu erklären.

Aber Vögel sind sexy und vor allem auch für den Laien zu sehen, während Gewässersysteme, Angeln und Fische eben nicht "in", oder sexy sind. Somit ziehen wir den kürzeren. Das es aus Sich der Umwelt eine Katastrophe ist, stört die "Naturschutzverbände" aber nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



> Regional ?
> Vögel können fliegen !
> Kormorane ziehen im Winter auf Futtersuche umher.
> Das Problem ist nicht regional !
> ...


Mal wieder ein gutes Posting!



> sie gehören hier nicht her sondern leben eigentl. in asien


Von diesem Argument contra Kormoran, lieber micro 43, sollten wir uns mal endgültig verabschieden!
Die Vögel haben sich spätesten seit dem Mittelalter hier etabliert,es soll da sogar ein Bild aus dem 15ten Jahrhundert geben mit einer Kormoranabbildung.
Richtig ist es zwar, das die aus Asien hier eingewandert sind und man nimmt an,dies ist nach der Zwischeneiszeit geschehen, aber das ist eben deutlich lange genug her, um sie heute zur einheimischen Fauna zu rechnen
So wie auch einige andere Tierarten,wie z.B. Fasan,Schwan,Dammwild u.a..
Die werden allesamt auch als heimische Tiere bezeichnet und da würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen zu sagen:"Die gehören hier nicht hin!"

Der Kormoran gehört hier her und hat selbstverständlich hierzulande eine
Existensberechtigung, nur halt nicht in der Menge!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich reg mich auch seit Jahren über die Kormorane auf. Wenn man Fische im Gewässer haben will, wird man zum Besatz von Fremdarten gezwungen........
> 
> Aber da viele Menschen, die von Natur und Umwelt keine Ahnung haben........
> 
> Den "Naturschutzverbänden" geht es ja nicht um die Umwelt, sondern um sich selbst............


 
Keiner wird gezwungen .....der die Natur erhalten möchte.
Auch wenn der Überschuß nun anders genutzt wird, ist das sicher keine Begründung, alles noch schlimmer zu machen.
Außer, es geht nur ums fangen.........
(Dein Vorwurf ist sicher nicht so falsch, aber ein Bumerang)

Aber Du hast recht, genau das wird die Folge sein.
Bleibt es weiter beim Vollschutz, kommt gleichzeitig Besatz mit fangreifen Fischen die zum Teil nicht einmal heimisch sind.

Was fehlt ist der vertretbare Mittelweg !


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

Locker 10 Jahre her, dass ich mal am Dümmer war; arbeitender-, nicht angelnder-weise.
Letzteres wäre mir auch direkt vergangen, da die Blaualgenblüte in schönster Form zugange war. Badeverbot, Schaum auf dem Wasser, ganz schöner Mief.

Noch in diesem Jahr hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, da mal hinzufahren und dann über's Angeln dort nachzudenken, aber ein Blick in den entsprechenden Thread hier im Board http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53038&page=4&highlight=D%FCmmer schrie sofort 'Vergiss es'.

Die von Thomas verlinkten Untersuchungen hab ich kurz interessiert überflogen. Obwohl es sich schlüssig liest, bin ich trotzdem skeptisch, dass der schwarze Geier nun die Hauptursache sein soll.
Weitere Skepsis besteht zu den Schlussfolgerungen, dass diese Schutzzonen-Maßnahme einen deutlichen Effekt auf den Fischbestand dort hat und dies wiederum tatsächlich die Problemstellungen tangiert, die sicher vielfältig sind.

Meine Laienmeinung: Ohne weitere Maßnahmen, z.B. auch die Verlandung & den Faulschlamm direkt bekämpfen (=großflächiges Baggern/Absaugen), massive Reduzierung der Schadeinträge, Abschuss tatsäclicher Kormoran-Über-Bestände, Besatzmaßnahmen, usw. bringt das nix.
Ich hoffe, ich irre mich.

Toll wäre es, wenn weitere Infos über die Entwicklung kommen. Bin gespannt.

Weitere allg. Infos zum Dümmer: http://www.duemmer.de/index.phtml?navid=3820&lang=de


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

ich frage mich bei der ganzen Netzabdeckerei nur eines die ganzes Zeit....

Die "Becken" sind doch offen - sodass Fisch raus und rein schwimmen kann. Also schafft das auch der Kormoran... und die 15-50cm Höhe in der die Netze gespannt werden - hindern keinen Kormoran daran die Beute zu schlucken....

Kormorane sind leider nicht doof...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

An meinem Baggerse,der an ein für den Vogelzug(274 bestätigte Arten), wichtiges Naturschutzgebiet anschließt, konnte ich über meine inzwischen 
2 Jahrzehnte langen Kormoransichtungen feststellen, das deren Fluchtdistanz von ehemals etwa 150m,auf inzwischen 40-50m gesunken ist.
Die fühlen sich richtig sicher,wenn man schon auf Blinkerwurf Entfernung rankommt!
Seit ungefähr zehn Jahren gibt es natürlich auch eine kleine Kolonie mit allen Nebenwirkungen,wie z.B immer mehr verletzte gerade maßigen Hechte!



> Kormorane sind leider nicht doof...


Als "Kulturfolger" sind die sehr anpassungsfähig!

Jürgen


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> das deren Fluchtdistanz von ehemals etwa 150m,auf inzwischen 40-50m gesunken ist.
> 
> 
> Als "Kulturfolger" sind die sehr anpassungsfähig!
> ...



Bei uns ist es Dachlattenentfernung,und selbst dann hüpfen se nur ins Wasser und fliegen nicht weg#d.


----------



## abax (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schutzkäfige vor Kormoran für Fische im Dümmer errichtet*

Hallo,

nun ist es soweit, der Dümmer soll saniert werden, Die Mittel stellt das Land. Warten wir mal ab ob es gelingen wird. hier der link aus der Zeitung             www.noz.de/lokales/69235345/landesregierung-niedersachsen-macht-weg-frei-fuer-duemmer-sanierung 

lg Jens


----------

